# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Bromas telefonicas

## Azran

No entiendo como la gente se presta a este tipo de bromas sentimentales por un MP3 .   :shock: 

http://www.goear.com/listen.php?v=e3c8e3f

----------


## jacin

juas...que fuerte!!!!

A saber como han terminado estos dos... :evil:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Joder Azran, tremendo! Estoy en el curro descojonao de la risa.

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Le ha salido carito el mp3... jejeje

----------


## eidanyoson

A mi me parece increíble lo loca que está la gente y lo poco que piensa en los demás. "Puedo decirte lo que quiera pero tú a mi no".

 Pero eso es lo de menos. Lo más feurte de todo, lo que me parece más impresionante, es la frase final del presentador:

 "...Se se lleva el mp3, se ha ido"

----------


## Damael

Desde mi ignorancia informática pregunto, ¿Que leches quiere decir esto que me sale al pinchar?

*El dominio 'goear.com' está aparcado.

Vuelve más adelante.*

Lo de volver entiendo que lo intente más tarde, pero ¿por qué?

----------


## Asdepic4s

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool 

solo puedo decir... lol 

jajajajaj me meo... la gente esta como una cabra, y todo por un puto mp3... si me dices que es por un ipod... me lo pienso, pero por un mp3? ni de jaco

 :!: AsDePic4s :!:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Para todos aquellos que no podaís acceder, os dejo el mp3 en otra dirección diferente:

http://www.dechiste.com/mp3/Cuernos-mp3.(www.DeChiste.Com).mp3

Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

A mí no me deja acceder a nada. ¿Algún alma caritativa que se baje el archivo de sonido y me lo envíe? Gracias

EDITO:

Leñe, 'er Mígue' se me ha adelantado. ¡Exijo Foto Finish!.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Copiar la url entera, del principio al final, no el enlace azulito solo, todo entero.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Bueno aquí les subo otra broma telefónica del conocido programa ANDA YA de los 40 principales. Todo un espectáculo   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  


http://rapidshare.de/files/26394244/..._Moto.mp3.html

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Joder Extremo,

Eso no es UNA BROMA, eso es LA BROMA.

Es el numero 1 en el Top 10 de Bromas de la historia de las bromas.

Un clasico para vuestros oidos.

El que no lo haya oido, va a flipar!

Un saludo.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Aquí os pongo otra a ver qué os parece. Tengo todas las de Anda Ya  :Wink1: 


http://rapidshare.de/files/26396336/...perro.mp3.html

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

'¡p'haberse matau!'

Carámba con el mp3 de las 'noses'. ¿Se lo habrán dado o les habrá mandado a freir espárragos?

A partir de ahora, bromas las justas.

(Por cierto Ella, tenemos que dejar lo nuestro no vaya a ser que mi mujer entre al foro.)

----------


## LuisGonza

Vaya, a este paso los bromistas no estaremos exceptuados de ser tachados como idiotas todo el tiempo jajaja, por eso es que prefiero hacer broma telefonica con juasapp, una app muy útil y fácil de usar, ya mis amigos me tienen miedo por que me invento algo nuevo todos los días jajaja

----------

